# Tegu or Tegu?



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 24, 2011)

So if the ban gets lifted, what Tegu/Tegus would you try and get hold of immediatly?


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 24, 2011)

yours.....................


----------



## got10 (Jun 24, 2011)

deffinatley Yellow ,NOT gold tegu and or crocodile tegu .


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 24, 2011)

got10 said:


> deffinatley Yellow ,NOT gold tegu and or crocodile tegu .



Does anyone even own a Yellow Tegu in the U.S? i found a site where they apparently sell them when they have them to the u.s ect (( ill have to look for it again )) but they were out. they had taught about taking care of black and white red blue and yellow. and sense it was a tegu lover / pet store site i asume they sell them to or why else would they tell you how to take care of them??


----------



## got10 (Jun 25, 2011)

I saw that add too. it was a Bull5#!t ploy to sell a gold tegu. If you see a yellow for sale ,its gonna be by word off mouth and at least as much or even MORE exspensive than the blues. Being they are even HARDER to obtain . around the 800 range or so


----------

